# PPI Claims



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Would there be PPI on things like buy now pay in 12 months?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Not usually mate but it depends on the level of protection they offered at sale as it is still a loan depending on whether you paid the full value at the 12 month period


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thighs like a bed or a TV. Both were paid within six months.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

They're usually interest free and payment free if you pay within the allotted time it's only if you were to enter into a credit agreement really when they add ppi


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So what about Car Insurance paid monthly?

What's the best way to check all this out for sure?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

dig out the paperwork, or write to the company and ask for the paperwork.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

There isn't usually any ppi on car insurance only a high interest rate for paying it monthly rather than in one lump


----------

